# Słowo "to" jako spójnik



## Roy776

Cześć wszystkim,

może ktoś wyjaśnić mi użycie słowa *to*?
Przykłady:

*Jeśli chesz, to nie mów nic.* (Z piosenki FEELa "Cały ten świat)
*Masz swoje życie, to sie nim zajimij.* (Nie pamiętam skąd mam to)
*Nie martw się, to nie ty masz problemy miłosne.* (Verba - Możesz pójść)

Rozumiem znaczenie zdań, ale nie jestem pewny, jak można tłumaczyć słowo. Wydaje mi się, że jest dwie możliwości.
1) then
2) so
Czy są moje tłumaczenia poprawne?

Też mam wrażenie, że używa się słowo najczęściej w zdaniach trybu rozkazującego.

Też bym się cieszył, jeśli macie więcej przykładów dla mnie. Z góry dziękuję


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Roy. The first two mean *so or then (the first one)*. The third one is a different construction -- *it is not you *who has problems.


----------



## Roy776

So, about the third one, is this phrasing more common than the usage of kto and the third person? *"To nie ty kto ma problemy miłosne"*?


----------



## audiolaik

Cześć.

Czerpać inspiracje językowe z zespołu Feel???


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I think it is much more common, at least in literature. I would think *kto* might not even be grammatical. _To nie Pan ma_ -- if you don't know the person.


----------



## Roy776

audiolaik said:


> Cześć.
> 
> Czerpać inspiracje językowe z zespołu Feel???



Czy jest coś dziwnego w tym?  FEEL jest mój ulubiony zespół. Piotr Kupicha ma taki mocny głos, jest po prostu zadziwiający. 



LilianaB said:


> Yes, I think it is much more common, at least in literature. I would think *kto* might not even be grammatical. _To nie Pan ma_ -- if you don't know the person.



Okay, I think I understand. But do you maybe have more examples for such usages of *to*, or are the ones I listed the only ones?


----------



## audiolaik

Roy776 said:


> Jest coś dziwnego w tym?  FEEL jest mój ulubiony zespół. Piotr Kupicha ma taki mocny głos, to po prostu zadziwiające.



Taaa....świetny zespół, zarówno tekstowo jak i muzycznie. A co do wartości językowych to teksty tego zespołu są na poziomie rymów o układzie ABAB. Powodzenia!

Mała próbka, tak żeby moderator nie widział: _Jeśli choć raz spojrzysz mi w oczy / I przytulisz do nich się / Musisz wiedzieć, że czasem zaskoczy / Miłość tańczy tak jak chce, yeah!"_


----------



## LilianaB

Sorry, Roy, I cannot think about any examples right now, but maybe later.


----------



## dreamlike

Roy, trying to learn Polish by reading the lyrics or listening to the songs of bands like Feel or Verba is not a wise thing to do. They can hardly be regarded as an example to follow, as far as Polish language goes (their music leaves room for improvement, too). Here are a couple of more examples for you to understand:

(1) J_eśli coś ci się nie podoba, to powiedz o tym_. If you don't like something, then say so.
(2) _Jak bym miał coś do jedzenia, to bym się z tobą podzielił_. If I had something to eat, I'd share it with you. 
(3) _To ja byłem zawsze obok ciebie, nie ona._ (cleft sentences). It was me who was always there for you, not her.


----------



## Roy776

Don't misunderstand me! I'm not actually learning the language through the songs! It's just that those were the only examples I had available. I've seen some more on Facebook and other pages already, but it would have been to stressful to look for them. It was already difficult enough to look through all my song lyrics to find the 2 sentences I provided.  I only listen to those songs for fun is all.

 I understood all three sentences without the need of a translation. The first two also have an equivalent in German.

1) Wenn dir etwas nicht gefällt, *dann *sag es.
2) Wenn ich etwas zu Essen hätte, *dann *würde ich mit dir teilen.

And I believe the third one is used for emphasis, right? It at least looks like it.


----------



## dreamlike

That's all right, Roy, I just wanted to make it clear that reading song's lyrics is not the best way to learn a language, any language, because they are often rife with mistakes. But I understand you have to make do with the resources you have - but I think you would be better off reading Polish papers, for instance. 

Yes, the third one is used for emphasis, as it's always the case with _Cleft sentences_ (you can give it a read if you like).


----------



## Roy776

dreamlike said:


> That's all right, Roy, I just wanted to make it clear that reading song's lyrics is not the best way to learn a language, any language, because they are often rife with mistakes. But I understand you have to make do with the resources you have - but I think you would be better off reading Polish papers, for instance.
> 
> Yes, the third one is used for emphasis, as it's always the case with _Cleft sentences_ (you can give it a read if you like).



I'm following TVP Polonia's Wiadomości daily and watch Rodzinka.pl for listening comprehension, but I actually really don't read that many news in Polish, apart from news about stars like Sylwia Grzeszczak czy Ewa Farna, które mnie interesują. Is there any online news site you would recommend?

I already did. Actually, I don't really "feel" the emphasis when using such sentences in German, but I do in Polish.


----------



## dreamlike

And it's the right to do, you're on the right track, then - they use decent Polish in _TVP's Wiadomości_, and as for the Rodzinka.pl, you can learn a lot of colloquial expressions, typical of spoken Polish (and some episodes are even funny, but most of them... not really )

I'd advise against reading gossip websites, but since you are interested in the life of stars this much, I guess you won't follow my advice. I'd recommend rzeczpospolita.pl


----------



## Roy776

dreamlike said:


> And it's the right to do, you're on the right track, then - they use decent Polish in _TVP's Wiadomości_, and as for the Rodzinka.pl, you can learn a lot of colloquial expressions, typical of spoken Polish (and some episodes are even funny, but most of them... not really )
> 
> I'd advise against reading gossip websites, but since you are interested in the life of stars this much, I guess you won't follow my advice. I'd recommend rzeczpospolita.pl




And I feared it was only me, not understanding what's being said sometimes, causing the series to seem unfunny at times 
It's still difficult to follow the news sometimes. I once watched a news show of TVP Poznań and, as strange as it may sound, I understood the dialect (gwara) of a local resident better than the Polish of the news anchor  But I'm still a beginner in learning the language, so I suppose that might be normal.

I'm not so much interested in the life of stars. I just like to be well informed about the ones I like and love to read interviews, like recently about the car accident Ewa Farna had. I actually read everything I'm interested about, but most of the time, the news I read are in German. But, in the case of Ewa or Sylwia, there are only Polish and Czech news. But anway, thank you very much for the link. Gonna be reading Polish news more often from now on


----------



## dreamlike

Well, I think it largely depends on your sense of humour - I tend to watch this series with my mom and my sister who laugh vocally at almost any line uttered by the characters, whereas I laugh maybe two or three times throughout the course of the episode. There were maybe two or three episodes that really _did_ make me laugh, anyway, there's something appealing about rodzinka.pl, although it's not exactly funny all the time, it's a pleasure to watch.

What I can say Roy, let's face it, Polish is a rather difficult language to learn, but you're doing doing very well so far - keep up the good work


----------



## Roy776

dreamlike said:


> What I can say Roy, Polish is a difficult language to learn, but you're doing doing very well so far - keep up the good work



Dziękuję Ci bardzo  I don't care how difficult it is, I'm gonna keep learning. It's still my dream to move to Poznań someday, or at least to somwhere close and we all know very well "No pain, no gain."  And thanks of course for clearing up my questions, I almost forgot that


----------



## dreamlike

That's the spirit! I'm going to live in Poznań starting this October, I'll study English there. Let me know when your dream comes true, maybe we'll be able to meet there


----------



## Roy776

dreamlike said:


> What I can say Roy, Polish is a difficult language to learn, but you're doing doing very well so far - keep up the good work



 Yeah, that'd be great  You'll be the first person to know, should I come into town


----------



## francisgranada

Roy776 said:


> ...Jeśli chesz, to nie mów nic.
> Masz swoje życie, to sie nim zajimij.
> Nie martw się, to nie ty masz problemy miłosne ...


As LilianaB has said in her post #2, the third sentence is a different construction. Now, I've tried to construct "full" sentences from your examples, adding in brackets [] some possible "missing" words that may render your phrases grammatically more understandable.  

Jeśli chesz, to [znaczy:] nie mów nic 
Masz swoje życie, to [znaczy, że] sie nim zajimij  
 Nie martw się, to nie [jesteś] ty [, kto/który] masz problemy miłosne

(Please, take in consideration, that this is rather a suggestion than a direct answer to the question itself  ...)

P.S. I know that the construction "ty, kto/który masz" is grammatically a bit "problematic", neverthless I think it may be understandable ...


----------



## dreamlike

I'm sorry, Francis, the explanation you have offered doesn't make much sense to me. Why did you insert "tak" in the first two sentences?  As for the last sentece, I think what you were trying to do was to construct the sentence the way_ English_ cleft sentences are constructed (It's not you who have heart affairs), but I'm afraid it doesn't work this way in Polish.


----------



## LilianaB

It does make a lot of sense, Dreamlike, only "tak" cannot really be used in this context, but it illustrates the meaning. I think. It was just used for illustration.


----------



## Roy776

And I've already understood how the sentences work, so no further explanation was necessary. Thanks anyway 

PS:
I actually found it rather confusing, Liliana. The original explanations, trying to explain the syntax itself or comparing it to the English "so" were less complicated and therefore more effective.


----------



## LilianaB

I understood it well this way, but the only problem is that "tak" used this way is really Russian. It would fit perfectly in this context in a Russian sentence with the same meaning. It might be similar in Slovak.


----------



## francisgranada

LilianaB said:


> It does make a lot of sense, Dreamlike, only "tak" cannot really be used in this context, but it illustrates the meaning. I think. It was just used for illustration.


Exactly, it was an illustration only. Neverthless, I have deleted those examples with "tak", because they are really misleading   without further explanations. My intention was to show how the demonstrative pronoun "to" could assume an adverbial meaning.



> It would fit perfectly in this context in a Russian sentence with the same meaning. It might be similar in Slovak.


Yes, it is.


----------



## dreamlike

I think that Roy had no difficulty understanding the sentences so there was no call for this explanation. Frankly speaking, I can't see how it might be heplful in understanding those sentences, but maybe it's just me - if we were to drop the brackets, the sentences would be plainly wrong, unnatural Polish. But it might work as an illustration.


----------



## Roy776

I already understood the sentences from the very beginning, I just needed to know why we use *to*, so the explanation actually circumvents the question I originally had.


----------



## francisgranada

Roy776 said:


> ... I just needed to know why we use *to* ...


My intention was to try to show it, but if you find my "experiment" rather confusing than helpful, no problem, simply ignore it .


----------



## dreamlike

Francis, I just want to make sure - what you have written in brackets was only to illustrate the meaning, and you are perfectly aware that those sentences, as they stand, would be incorrect if we were to drop the brackets, right?


----------



## francisgranada

Yes, of course, they would be unnatural as you have said before. 

I think that such kind of "illustrations" (in some cases) can help to understand grammatical constructions that may seem "illogical" at the first glance (especially for a foreigner). In this particular case, the demonstrative pronoun _to_ (=it) instead of some adverb (meaning "so") that a foreigner eventually might expect.


----------

